# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  "Error Collision" beim erstellen neuer Posts/Thread

## gamml

Keine Ahnung warum aber wenn i heut an Post oder Thread erstell kommt immer so a "Code", und dann nach 30sec (also ziehmlich lang) werd i erst weiter gleitet  :Confused:  

Bin da totale Computerdepp, aber des Wort "Error" hat mi dann doch a bissl beunruhigt und i hab ma gedacht sagst es amal  :Mr Purple:   :Smile:  

lg kle

edit: eija und bei erstellen von dem thread a grad wieder .......

----------


## klamsi

hab genau das selbe problem.....

meistens kommt davor noch a meldung das ich nur alle 30 sec. an post erstellen kan.....und danach noch a meldung das der post ein duplikat ist....!?

----------


## gamml

> meistens kommt davor noch a meldung das ich nur alle 30 sec. an post erstellen kan.....


hm des kommt bei mir nit aber bin froh, dass i nit der einzige mit dem Problem bin  :Smile:  

lg kle


ps: schauts bei dir a so aus? (hab an screenshot oben no dranghängt )


edit: jetzt kommt beim abmelden a scho a fehlermeldung, (hab wieder an screenshot anghängt) und nach der Seite geht gar nix mehr, muss also auf "zurück" und beim zweiten mal abmelden, gehts dann. Hab heut grad mei email adresse geändert, falls des a Grund sein kann, hab aber die neu scho bestätigt dürft eigentlich do koa problem sein  :Confused:

----------


## punkt

dazu ist das forum lahm und es kommt dauernt zu zeitüberschreitungen

----------


## fipu

Hab di Meldung auch mal gehabt. Aber lahm ist es bei mir nicht.

Aber keine Angst, der NOOX wirds schon richten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

> Hab di Meldung auch mal gehabt. Aber lahm ist es bei mir nicht.
> 
> Aber keine Angst, der NOOX wirds schon richten!


hmm, bei mir gehts jetzt auch besser. wer weiß was noox da bastellt  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Sorry, ja ich bastle grad was... Ich hoff das wird was. Wegen der ganzen Renn-Fotos. Eine Gallery, wo die Fotografen ihre Pics einfach raufladen können, ohne Logo bzw. mit eigenem Logo und großen Bildgrößen ... eventuell wäre das einfacher als per Mail versenden. Mal schauen, ob das ankommt.

Aber ich hab noch ein Problem mit dem Kopieren der User zu der Gallerie.

----------

